# Waste drain



## Rick22 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi

We have comfort pitch booked for our trip to France this summer and I'm wondering how you go about draining the waste water as there is a grey water facility on each pitch. I'm finding it hard to find a pipe to fit the waste drain on my Chieftain so how do you get the water from the van to the drain without the hastle of a bucket or waste hog

Thanks


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*drain*

Go to an aquatic shop. they will have every size of plastic pipe you could think of together with a black plastic adapter which has steps which you cut off at the required size to fit your waste outlet and you purchased pipe. Use some polypipe cement to attach the pipe to the adapter then you have an easy way of pushing the pipe on to your waste. I use a 12 feet length of pipe which is 1 and a half inched thick and it works a treat.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Depending on how far the drains are going to be from the van, I would suggest taking a piece of oversize hose that fits over your present drain output. I would guess that if every pitch has its own drain, the most hose you would need for this purpose would equal the length of your van but that would be a guess.
I carry such a hose but have never yet had occasion to use it.
Alan


----------



## rayse (Jul 17, 2009)

Auto trail sell waste hoses online try this link
http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/index.php/specialoffers/waste-tap-extension.html
The pipe fits straight onto the waste pipe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hose*

Hello,

We use a couple of These they are easy to store as they collapse to almost nothing.

I only paid £7 each mind.

If you have any old vacs lying around or see any going to the rubbish tip. Take the hose off it!.

TM


----------

